# Log Cabin wall moulding



## logcabinheadache (Jan 14, 2009)

Am trying to come up with a way to make a pattern of the horizontal wall logs of my house, as they meet the drywall of the inside walls, so I can cut molding to coutour and block out light and noise from the next room. Have 9' ceilings, so pattern can be made in 2/3 sections, but can't think of anything that will mold then harden to be used as a pattern. Thanks for your help!


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

scribe and cut with jigsaw?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Log Cabin,
Could you post some pics? I have seen guys route a groove in the logs to accept the drywall. If your studwalls are up already this wouldn't work to easily. You get a good scribing tool and use a piece of 1/4" luan for your pattern. Tack a strip (3-4" wide) on the wall up against your logs, set your scriber up and trace the pattern onto the luan. Cut it out on the bandsaw and you would have a pattern to work with. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## JoshuaHoffman (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi, True North Log Homes has a great book that includes many details that might help you. I don't work for them but have attended one of their workshops at a trade show and they are very knowledgable and consumer friendly [email protected]
Joshuastrees.net:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Log Cabin,
> Could you post some pics? I have seen guys route a groove in the logs to accept the drywall. If your studwalls are up already this wouldn't work to easily. You get a good scribing tool and use a piece of 1/4" luan for your pattern. Tack a strip (3-4" wide) on the wall up against your logs, set your scriber up and trace the pattern onto the luan. Cut it out on the bandsaw and you would have a pattern to work with.
> Mike Hawkins


 
This I would do, get a good pattern, and carve away. You can also use heavy cardboard; and just cut with a sharp razorblade. You can usually find for free if you look around. Time and patience.


----------



## lacKailey (Sep 28, 2009)

If you are looking for quality custom log homes in the U.S, Canada or Europe, you should consider Brian Moore Log Homes. They build incredible houses.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sell him a new log home?*

If you are looking for quality custom log homes in the U.S, Canada or Europe, you should consider Brian Moore Log Homes. They build incredible houses. 
__________________
He just wants to put a moulding up.....hmmmmm... maybe you are advertising here for free? :thumbdown: bill


----------

